# Akron, OH - #023 F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12086255

Summit Co AC, #023, F B&T Says Mix, looks pure to me








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Opinions on purity?


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks pure to me.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

dogsaver.......many shelters just routinely put the (mix) after their dog listings......


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If they don't have proof they are pure, they put Mix


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Still listed... =(


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

